# The Boat Thieves Hit Our Family Today – Cascade in Grand Rapids



## MagnusDio (Oct 14, 2004)

While at work today, I received a call from my wife telling me that our Sea Ark – River Jet boat (MV1652) was no longer in the drive way. Long story short, a bold thief backed in to our drive way while my wife was grocery shopping between 1-3:30pm and stole our 2000 Sea Ark - Jet Boat. Upon hearing the news, I left work early to meet the Kent County Sheriff Dept. Officer at our home to file a police report and sort out all the details. While I was working with the police officer our 6 & 8-year-old boys arrived home from school to an empty driveway and news we lost another boat. Unfortunately, we've had some bad boat luck this past year as this is our family’s second boat lost in under a year. Last August, a local driver left the roadway at our home and totaled our 2013 Sun Tracker Bass Buggy sitting at our dock on the way into the Thornapple River... Luckily, we were able to get the driver out of the river, but it was a bad experience for everyone involved. Anyway, back to today’s theft, we just need a little good luck and some help in recovering our Sea Ark Jet Boat. Fellow sportspeople, here are photos of our boat. If you see or hear anything that might help our family recover it, please contact me right away.

Thank you for taking time to read this posting! I'm new to posting pics so




  








SeaArk - Buck




__
MagnusDio


__
Mar 13, 2018











  








MagnusDio - Sea Ark Jet Boat




__
MagnusDio


__
Mar 13, 2018


__
jet boat
jet jon
sea ark
stolen boat




Stolen - Sea Ark Jet Boat





if this post is better located in a different forum please let me know.

JD - aka: MagnusDio

_PS: To the thieves that stole our boat. If your reading this, you can be proud that our boat also had 5-6 great steel-head float rods under the cover in addition to some other gear. Two of those set ups will work great for you because I spent more than a few hours getting those huge push button reels to drift beads so well for my young boys. Yes, you lucked out this time because normally we do not store our gear in the boat, but I mistakenly loaded some gear ahead of this upcoming warmer weather. Hey, you should be proud that you stole spring steel-head & summer bass fishing away from two young boys. Remember, Karma is a bitch and I sure hope you get what you have coming to you when it comes back around. _


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear that I hope you recover your boat and gear.


----------



## MagnusDio (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank you. I do have more photos of this boat in my photo album.




  








Stolen - Sea Ark Jet Boat - MagnusDio




__
MagnusDio


__
Mar 13, 2018


----------



## frdboy (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn that sucks, hope they find it.

Makes me think I should have some sort of lock on mine


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Really sorry to hear the bad news. Lets hope they find these scum bags and prosecute to the fullest extent.


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

Someone must have been casing your house to know that you were gone. That's an awful short window of opportunity.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Hard to believe no one saw anything. I think someone’s been watching it to know when to take it. Hope you get it back.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sucks that it got stolen. Did you have and theft deterrents on the trailer?


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

This is terrible news. Makes my blood boil and its not even my boat.

Hope they get whats coming to them, low life pieces of trash.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Eric Bee said:


> Someone must have been casing your house to know that you were gone. That's an awful short window of opportunity.


yup i was gone half an hour and came back to find all my guns were stolen .It only takes a couple minutes for thieves .In my case i had some carpet installed while i was at work .The installer said he would have a helper if that was all right .I agreed... one month later boom all gone and no proof .Gun safe now .Never again will i let someone i do not know into my home without credentials .Live and learn .


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

You've got to have serious balls.. And you know they couldn't have gone far. There's only so many rivers and options we'll keep our eyes out. 

Sent from my 2PYB2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Right out of the yard? Hope that dirtbag or dirtbags get nailed. I would be checking craigslist for anything from trailer to engine and parts. Don't see how anyone could use an entire stolen package like this on the roads and water.


----------



## tcfishes (Oct 2, 2013)

what a bummer man! I better go put a lock on my trailer today. Hoping that it gets recovered and the thieves get what is coming to them. I wish I was a little closer so I could let you look at some of my spare rods to see if you wanted them for your boys. I dont have anything fancy, but I've got a couple push button set ups. If you're ever around canton, let me know!


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

man that sucks.im just a few miles south of you near Alaska.ill keep my eyes,ears open.you know its going to show up on some river soon.like others have said keep a eye on craigs.I put a lock in trailer tongue,chain around rim and axle but that only keeps the honest thieves from getting it.I feel your pain.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Locks will help in open areas but cordless cut off grinders make short work of them .I have cams and motion lights on my boats also .


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

**** people like that.....my sister married one of these pos and he is one of only a couple people I truly hate. Keep your eye on craigslist over the next few months, my sisters husband has been caught trying to sell stolen **** on there before. I'll keep my eyes out as well. Sorry this happened to you


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

Do you mind if we post a picture of your boat on facebook for people to look out for? I'm from the area and fb friends with a lot of people around there too.


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

What a drag! Speculating that it is either someone that is nearby or they pass your house frequently. Regardless what anyone says about anti theft devices ,at the very least they delay the thieves. Maybe you ought to take one or both the wheels off. Especially during the off season.


----------



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

"Do you mind if we post a picture of your boat on facebook for people to look out for? I'm from the area and fb friends with a lot of people around there too."

If you will allow us to post it on Facebook I can share it on the east side and have some eyes out on this side since river fishing is starting to heat up...


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

I would post it on every title that has anything to do with fishing,boating on this site.ill be on the sag tomorrow and the Detroit in a couple weeks so ill be looking out for it.almost seems like somebody close by that could have been watching your place.probably getting a new paint job as I type this.i hate thieves with a passion.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

With as much money as people have into their boats, campers, utility trailers, tools, etc., there is nothing wrong with spending a few hundred (give or take) on something like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Zmodo-Wirele...D=510zkce0%2BDL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

I would highly recommend getting a trailer coupler lock. They have them at Lowes and Home Depot and they are reasonably priced (about $30).


----------



## MagnusDio (Oct 14, 2004)

DT GR




__
MagnusDio


__
Mar 13, 2018







Thanks for all the input everyone and please POST AWAY! I did have a tongue lock on it but these professionals made quick work of that... I agree they were casing my house and have since found signs of that. Sure, insurance will cover the loss to a point, but its all the work that goes into setting up a rig that's the frustrating part. I have run a cable lock thru the wheels and frame when traveling and should have done more I guess to secure the boat. I just never thought someone would be so bold. 

Lock your stuff down everyone!


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Darn. Hope you get your boat back. Looks like a real nice outfit. I hate people that steal stuff.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow, seems like a boat would be pretty hard to hide.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

dt7 said:


> "Do you mind if we post a picture of your boat on facebook for people to look out for? I'm from the area and fb friends with a lot of people around there too."
> If you will allow us to post it on Facebook I can share it on the east side and have some eyes out on this side since river fishing is starting to heat up...


 Keeping my eyes peeled. 
I saw the pic on FB this morning. I surely do hope that they catch the dirt bag(s).


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

What kind of rods were they. We have guys come in to the outdoorsmen once in a while trying to sell so i will keep my eyes open. Customs can be hard to hide. Good luck i had every fishing item i owned stolen about 10 miles from cascade a few years back after a garage sale.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

MagnusDio said:


> While at work today, I received a call from my wife telling me that our Sea Ark – River Jet boat (MV1652) was no longer in the drive way. Long story short, a bold thief backed in to our drive way while my wife was grocery shopping between 1-3:30pm and stole our 2000 Sea Ark - Jet Boat. Upon hearing the news, I left work early to meet the Kent County Sheriff Dept. Officer at our home to file a police report and sort out all the details. While I was working with the police officer our 6 & 8-year-old boys arrived home from school to an empty driveway and news we lost another boat. Unfortunately, we've had some bad boat luck this past year as this is our family’s second boat lost in under a year. Last August, a local driver left the roadway at our home and totaled our 2013 Sun Tracker Bass Buggy sitting at our dock on the way into the Thornapple River... Luckily, we were able to get the driver out of the river, but it was a bad experience for everyone involved. Anyway, back to today’s theft, we just need a little good luck and some help in recovering our Sea Ark Jet Boat. Fellow sportspeople, here are photos of our boat. If you see or hear anything that might help our family recover it, please contact me right away.
> 
> Thank you for taking time to read this posting! I'm new to posting pics so
> 
> ...


Happiness is a warm gun .


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

detroitjim said:


> What a drag! Speculating that it is either someone that is nearby or they pass your house frequently. Regardless what anyone says about anti theft devices ,at the very least they delay the thieves. Maybe you ought to take one or both the wheels off. Especially during the off season.


I used to run chains through the wheels on my trailer & ATV and then hide the lock. They were really gonna f some $h!t up if they tried driving off with it. :lol:


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Any updates? Been watching the rivers and asking around. Hope it turns...turned out well.


----------



## ncgreg (Dec 26, 2010)

To the op, that is a unique rig and I hope you recover it. Needs to be locked inside your garage.
Currently we moor a small boat at a private dock in sw mi and every year in spring-early summer, somebody has their rig hit stealing the motor, gas tank, or whole thing. Bomb proof motor locks on top of transom bolts helps deter this unless the whole rig is cut off the pier. Always it is the newer rigs that are hit. The older ones of lessor value are usually not bothered. 
A tip here, if you have a new(newer) motor, aside of double locking, paint the motor cowl black, making it look like an old junker, you will have less problem with the dopehead thieves this way! They always go for the shiny new ones. Believe it or not, a large black plastic garbage bag over the motor also seems to work. Good luck!


----------



## Captnbobb (Oct 20, 2003)

Magnet said:


> With as much money as people have into their boats, campers, utility trailers, tools, etc., there is nothing wrong with spending a few hundred (give or take) on something like this:
> https://www.amazon.com/Zmodo-Wireless-Security-Outdoor-Cameras/dp/B017SD8RWO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1521067023&sr=8-4&keywords=outdoor+home+security+cameras&dpID=510zkce0%2BDL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


Have a friend with a very good video security system. They had great video of the the thief who stole their bike. Cops looked at it and said they could not help as they did not know who it was (and neither did the owner). Posting a picture of the thief on social media might get a name and get the cops to do their job but they seem to have enough work dealing with violent crime that they seem to have little interest in investigating property crime. There may come a day when all the millions of cameras and social media posts will be searchable for facial recognition and be able to identity anyone but we are not there yet. Given how easy locks can be cut off, I liked the idea of removing a wheel...not too many thieves will bring the right spare unless they are really planning this far in advance, more likely they have other easier pickings a couple of doors down.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Regardless... Having highly visible security cameras is still a good theft deterrent. Especially if they are set up in a manner that will get images of their vehicle.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Hopefully they get checked and have to produce proof of title. How old was your registraion


----------



## Boatale (Mar 8, 2018)

MagnusDio said:


> While at work today, I received a call from my wife telling me that our Sea Ark – River Jet boat (MV1652) was no longer in the drive way. Long story short, a bold thief backed in to our drive way while my wife was grocery shopping between 1-3:30pm and stole our 2000 Sea Ark - Jet Boat. Upon hearing the news, I left work early to meet the Kent County Sheriff Dept. Officer at our home to file a police report and sort out all the details. While I was working with the police officer our 6 & 8-year-old boys arrived home from school to an empty driveway and news we lost another boat. Unfortunately, we've had some bad boat luck this past year as this is our family’s second boat lost in under a year. Last August, a local driver left the roadway at our home and totaled our 2013 Sun Tracker Bass Buggy sitting at our dock on the way into the Thornapple River... Luckily, we were able to get the driver out of the river, but it was a bad experience for everyone involved. Anyway, back to today’s theft, we just need a little good luck and some help in recovering our Sea Ark Jet Boat. Fellow sportspeople, here are photos of our boat. If you see or hear anything that might help our family recover it, please contact me right away.
> 
> Thank you for taking time to read this posting! I'm new to posting pics so
> 
> ...


I was at the Hasting Secretary of State office and somebody next to me was trying to get a registration for a boat with bad/no paperwork. He said the boat was salvaged/abandoned. Not saying it was the same boat but the lady behind the counter said she had run the vin number in case the boat was stolen. This was Tuesday, May 22nd at about 3:30?


----------



## Boatale (Mar 8, 2018)

From your post, we don’t know if the stickers need to be renewed. If the boat does does need stickers, I would definitely call the local secretary of the state offices and make them aware. The counter lady knew to check the numbers but whose to say someone didn’t alter a numbers? She is going off what the guy is telling her the vin numbers are. Another thing that was odd was that she said the old numbers he gave her weren’t showing up in the data base? Good luck and hope this helps to catch the SOB!


----------

